# IBS and Pregancy



## missa3299 (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi Everyone,I have been thinking about this for many months now. I have been affraid to ask my doctor, this question. I am 20 years old, and by the age 30 I want to have my first child and get married.I just wanted to know if any women who have children or are trying to have children are experiencing a hard to concieve because of IBS, or are not being able to carry out full term because of IBS. I just wanted to know if IBS plays a role in conception.thank all!


----------



## peaches56 (May 7, 2003)

Hi I have had ibs since I was 17 I am now 35. I have had 2 babies with no complications. I never had trouble getting pregnant or carrying full term.I hope this helps!!


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

I have IBS -- what do I need to know before I get pregnant?Expert: Ben Peyton-Jones, Dr [See Biography]Question: I have IBS ï¿½ what do I need to know before I get pregnant?Dr Ben Peyton-Jones: The symptoms of IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome), which include painful stomach cramps, bloating, diarrhoea or constipation, tend to improve during pregnancy. This is caused by the high level of the hormone progesterone, which is present in your body throughout pregnancy. This hormone often has a relaxing effect on the bowels and the gastrointestinal system, which explains the reduction in symptoms. However, this hormonal change may also make your whole system more sluggish, and this can lead to constipation. Therefore you may want to try to make some adjustments in your diet in order to avoid this, particularly if you are prone to constipation because of your IBS. Try drinking plenty of water and increasing the amount of fibre in your diet.Peppermint oil capsules, which are often helpful for people with IBS, are safe to use during pregnancy. You should talk to your GP before taking any other medications to relieve your symptoms.You may find that some symptoms of IBS, such as acid indigestion, may get worse. However, there are several medications, including Gaviscon and Ranitidine, which you can safely use in pregnancy to improve these. Otherwise, you should find that IBS itself does not have any significant effect on conception or pregnancy. IBS Reduced by pregnancy


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Hiya, I developed IBS AFTER the birth of my first child.. but as the previous poster said, IBS doesn't have any effect on pregnancy. However, I can't say that the pregnancy doesn't have an effect on the IBS.. mine has been much worse and a thousand times more painful since I got pregnant (I'm 12 weeks with #2). I am going to ask the OB about it but I'm hoping it's temporary and will go away at least after delivery! If not, I suppose I'll be off to the gastro. again!Good luck, babies are such a blessing!!


----------

